
Show HN: Modern Fortran - milancurcic
https://www.manning.com/books/modern-fortran?a_aid=modernfortran&a_bid=2dc4d442
======
beedsson
This is great news. Almost an undeservingly forgotten language it seems like.
Do you already have a "coupon code" for those interested?

~~~
milancurcic
Yes! Please use code "mlcurcic" at checkout for 50% off through April 5.

------
milancurcic
Author of Modern Fortran here.

Modern Fortran: Building Efficient Parallel Applications teaches modern
Fortran with a focus on parallel programming from the ground up.

This is the initial book release in the Manning Early Access Program (MEAP).
You can purchase the book while I am still working on it, and give me feedback
on how to improve it. You will receive new chapters as they come out.

Any questions welcome! :)

